# Bodnik vs. Bear Bows



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

That is a really tough question for me. I have a custom Slick stick which is like the Quick stick but has carbon in the limbs and an amo of 64 inches. It is probably my favorite r/d bow. I have a Montana that gets a lot of use but my Bear Dream bow is the Ausable. I hope to find a used one in 40# someday but time will tell. In other words, if presented a choice of either one, I would be at a loss. The Bear will hold its value well but so will the Bosnik. (Bear Paw) Sorry, not much help here except that I think you are exactly on the right track, unless you go with a custom build.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I used to like Bodniks/bearpaw bows, and they do have that 30yr warrantee……

But here's the thing, we have owned 3, I owned a Raven which I sold to a friend and then it delammed, I had a Hawk, first one broke, second one started delamming, third one I gave to my friend. My Wife has a slick stick, at last weekends NALS she had finished shooting, put it down on a bench next to me, I hear a crack, delammed.
(All stored unstrung on a bowrack, indoors in a large walk in closet in bow socks)

My mate had the Mohawk, delammed without warning, same with an old club mates Redman……

That's just the ones close to me.

I would personally go for the Ausable as its 64" and carries a reputation as a shooter, a 60" quickstick is too short for me although I do like them having seen a couple of them out and about.


----------



## Hood2 (Jun 28, 2016)

I think the Quick Stick is a good bow for the price.


----------



## CrazyHorse314 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback, it's a big help! Think I'm going to go with Bear.


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a slick stick that I thoroughly enjoy but I do notice it's length. I wouldn't say it stacks, it's a very fun little bow. I enjoy it much more than the Montana I handled. It's fairly fast and I find it's easy to be accurate with it. I call it my teaching bow, I can't explain it well but if something isn't right I feel it immediately and fix it. It's not that it's unforgiving, it just talks to you more than my others. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

So you prefer a little more length in your longbows for accuracy?


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Longer than 58" yes, but I haven't shot a ton of longbows so I don't know the perfect length for me. That being said I really like my little slick stick for what it is and wouldn't change it. Just needs a longer one to go with it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I've shot both. If the money were burning a hole in my pocket, I would buy the bear paw. I have not shot a bear longbow I've fallen in love with. I also prefer a 60" bow, so that is part of my bias. I love my kodiak take down, but others are doing longbows better in my opinion.

I have had a couple of bearpaw's bows and loved them. They do have better customer service than bear. And they do honor that warranty! This thread is the first time I've heard of any gross problems out of bear paw. I know of a couple of people who had a bow fail, but bears have failed too.

Just my two cents...


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I was going to buy a bear Montana awhile ago,but ended up with a Swift Fox,from coyote creek archery instead. The bow looks great, and almost silent, also 62 inches long. I've often wondered if I could shoot a little tighter with a longer outfit. Back when I was shooting that bow,i had some form problems, that have since been worked out. I now believe a guy could shoot well with a shorter style longbow. It would be fun to try several others out, like an omega. lunger


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a Bear Ausable and it’s my favorite bow. It’s pretty, smooth, quiet and fast. I shoot a right at 600gr arrow, so it could be the heavier arrow that helps, but there’s no shock at all and at 50#, it slings that arrow right at 185fps.

I have a Hoyt Buffalo and a Matthews Halon just collecting dust because neither of them are as enjoyable to shoot as my Bear.

The heavy r/d limbs makes it fast, but it’s not terribly forgiving so you can’t shoot sloppy and get away with it like you can some other bows. That said, I couldn’t be happier with it. I wanted a Bear bow because of the history behind it and ended up with a real keeper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the Ausable is an awesome bow and I may get one someday. The Custom Slick Stick is my favorite. Most people are not at all familiar with it and refer back to the Slick Stick for comparison. The are not even close to being the same. I have one in 45# and it too is 64 inches long with carbon in the limbs. These are the other longbows I have or have had that the Custom Slick Stick outperformed for me. Slik Stick, Bodnik Z bow, Bear Bryon Ferguson, Bear Montana, Black Widow, Martin Savannah, Savannah Stealth, and a couple others I can't recall off hand. All of these bows are great but I still prefer the Custom Slick Stick even over the Quick Stick. I had two regular Slick Sticks and they are a lot of fun, but they are nothing like the Ausable or the Custom Slick Stick. 
I have three bows however that I prefer to all of these bows. One is an Omega Imperial, as a hunting bow. The others are two Toelke Whips, in 30# and in 42#.


----------



## Ernie80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi

You live in the states and you have so many great bowyers there where you can buy great bows. And like the omegas they are also affordable and you know who built it.
Why do you want a bow from a company that builds its products in cheap countries? And the quality of them gets worse every year. More and more damages and always cheaper materials. I hate that cheap crapy colored poplar wood!
If you really want a reasonable bearpaw bow search for the old quick stick with cocobolo riser and if you want a good longbow of bear search for an older version of the patriot with the brighter colored woods and centercut. Much better shooter than the actual version, the ausable and the bearpaws.

Kind regards
Ernie


----------

